# ISO Chicken Salad



## mickey_72 (Feb 24, 2005)

My wife normally doesn't like chicken salad but she had some she liked.  I was able to find out what some of the baisc ingreadents are.  

Does anyone of a recipe with the following (or should I just attempt to mix to taste):
Chicken
mayonnaise
celery
lemon juice
onion powder
garlic powder
white pepper
parlsey


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 25, 2005)

Your best bet is to make several mini batches and play around with the ingredients.  There are so many ways you can make it.   I have a wonderful hot chicken salad recipe you might like.

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=6826&sid=51912953c988e39a73e3623ad1891d5d


----------



## wasabi woman (Feb 27, 2005)

here's one of Paula Deen's - it's pretty close to your ingredients, and should give you a good place to begin and/or subsititute.

Jamie's Chicken Salad

1 (3-pound) chicken 
Salt and pepper 
1 onion, quartered 
2 celery stalks 
1 cup chopped celery 
4 hard-boiled eggs, chopped 
2 teaspoons seasoning salt (suggested: Jane's mixed up Krazy salt) 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
2 to 3 tablespoons chicken stock

Place the chicken along with the salt, pepper, onion, and celery stalks in a large stock pot. Cover with water and bring to a boil. Lower the heat and simmer until the chicken is cooked through. Remove chicken from pot, cool, and remove skin and bones. Reserve the liquid. Dice the chicken and place in a large bowl. Add the chopped celery, eggs, seasoning salt, mayonnaise, lemon-pepper, pepper, and some reserved stock and mix well.

Good Luck!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 9, 2005)

wasabi woman said:
			
		

> here's one of Paula Deen's - it's pretty close to your ingredients, and should give you a good place to begin and/or subsititute.
> 
> Jamie's Chicken Salad
> 
> ...


 
Wasabi that sounds great, and I was here looking for a chicken salad recipe, but I think I will add chopped granny smith apple and chopped walnuts to your recipe, is that OK?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 9, 2005)

I remember a recipe from Vincent Price (the horrer movie actor) He was a true gourmand he actually has a set of of cook books in high demand on Ebay. The recipe had cream cheese,mayo,chicken,pineapple,a little onion,some celery,pecans and a little salt and pepper. I cant remember the rest but it is really good on a toasted bagel.
Also I have had a chicken salad made the regular way but a with good bit of basil pesto folded in.Very good.


----------



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

mickey_72 said:
			
		

> My wife normally doesn't like chicken salad but she had some she liked. I was able to find out what some of the baisc ingreadents are.
> 
> Does anyone of a recipe with the following (or should I just attempt to mix to taste):
> Chicken
> ...


 
Mickey, I add some chopped walnuts, chopped onions to mine and sandwich them with cresents


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 9, 2005)

You could also do it like a Waldorf Salad with apples.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2005)

wasabi woman said:
			
		

> here's one of Paula Deen's - it's pretty close to your ingredients, and should give you a good place to begin and/or subsititute.
> 
> Jamie's Chicken Salad
> 
> ...



I just got her cookbook yesterday and was going to post this.  Good thing I read your post first.  Saved me the time of typing and everyone re-reading.  smiles, t


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions.  Guess I am going to have to roast a few chicken breasts so I can try all of them.  Love Waldorf salad.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 10, 2005)

I made the Paula Dean one sometime ago and myself I didn't care for it.........I even tried adding some of this and that to get a taste I liked but didn't succeed very well.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 14, 2005)

I made a chicken salad sandwich the for the first time and it reminded me of this thread. My sandwich had:

1/4 cup sour cream
2 tbsp. mayo
2 cups chopped cooked chicken
1/3 cup chopped celery
3-4 green onions, chopped
1/2 tsp. dill
1-2 tsp. garlic and herb blend
2 tbsp. chopped cashews

Place ingredients in a bowl and mix well. Spread on your favorite kind of bread. 

No hardboiled eggs for me. I don't like eggs in my sandwiches. Any other ideas of what other ingredients can be added to a chicken salad sandwich?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2005)

oooh, cashews!  good idea, Sierra.  I have nothing to add to your recipe.  I like mine a little less herb-y, though.  I think it little splash of Tabasco wouldn't hurt.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 14, 2005)

mudbug, you are right.  Tabasco would be a great addition.  Thanks!!


----------

